# angelfish not eating



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

one of my angelfish isnt eating. the only other symptoms i see is it being less sociable and its mouth is open more than the other angels. any ideas?


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

he died but please help me figure out what this is bc ive had another angel die the same way about a month ago.


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

allaboutfish said:


> he died but please help me figure out what this is bc ive had another angel die the same way about a month ago.


I'm sorry about your angelfish. 
How are the water parameters in the tank?


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

0,0,20 and i was supposed to do a water change of 50-75% yesterday but i accidentally mixed garlic into my prime so ill have to wait till sunday.


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

allaboutfish said:


> 0,0,20 and i was supposed to do a water change of 50-75% yesterday but i accidentally mixed garlic into my prime so ill have to wait till sunday.


Ah, I see.
I once read and I could be wrong that Garlic enticed eating in fish. Did that not work?
Was the angelfish bullied by others? The stress could have caused it to not eat if it was being picked on and couldnt get away or wasn't left alone.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

nope it didnt. and he may have been chased by my pair or i think theyre a pair but it wasnt relentless.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

should i be feeding quarter sized angels twice a day? i may start doing twice a day feedings and 2x a week water changes.


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I am sorry. Someone with more experience should chime in soon to help to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

To stimulate their feeding frenzy just do the ff:

Warm the temperature of the tank
Let it feed alone by covering the tank with newspaper to not stress fishes out
Check the water parameters

Might be it has an internal parasite.

Sorry bout the fish, these are the tips I know to let them be in a feeding frenzy.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

the thing is i feed anti parisite food.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Feed it in small amount like 1 pellet after another, wait for it to consume the food.

Try getting live crickets and give it a shot.

Parasites may come from anywhere and might hit your fish even though you do not feed it live food. Might be some of your decor or water is caring it, there are many possibility but just place aquarium salt 1 tsp per gallon to prevent parasites and do a 50% water change after 2 days.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

no salt i have catfish


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

allaboutfish said:


> no salt i have catfish


It will do no worries all fish can stand salt and it helps them get their coat healthier.


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

um im pretty sure it will kill syndontis.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Many catfish are more sensitive to salt than the average [Only Registered Users Can See Links.Click Here to Register]], but some salt is always a must. Stick to lower concentrations rather than using 10grams per litre and all should be fine.

-by small fry

I agree with Hobbs. Using salt is entirely unneccesary and potentially even harmful if your fish are healthy. The only time to use it would be if you had a nitrite spike, ich, or another disease that weakened the fish.

-Chrona


----------



## allaboutfish (Jul 16, 2012)

any other opinions?


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

There is alot more just google it..

I wouldn't post links since I encourage and its maybe against our forum's rule.

Though.

Happy Fishkeeping brother.


----------

